# Trying to install 12.0-RELEASE, but it crashes during the boot process.



## blind_owl (May 10, 2019)

Hello.

I'm trying to install 12.0-RELEASE on my laptop. It crashes right after printing this message:

```
ACPI APIC TABLE:  <GBT              GBTUACPI>
```

Nothing works. I've to restart the laptop by the hardware switch. In the verbose mode, it prints a few more lines before crashing:


```
ACPI APIC TABLE:  <GBT              GBTUACPI>
L3 cache ID shift: 4
L2 cache ID shift: 1
L1 cache ID shift: 1
Core ID shift: 1
[and again crashes here...]
```

I've downloaded FreeBSD-12.0-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img, and I wrote it with dd(1)() on my 8GB USB Flash Drive. The checksum is OK. AHCI is also disabled in the BIOS. I've an old laptop from 2011, it has an Intel core-i5 CPU, with 6GB of RAM.

Older versions of FreeBSD (9.x and 10.x) work fine, but everything newer than 10.4 (11.x and 12.0) crashes.


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2019)

blind_owl said:


> AHCI is also disabled in the BIOS.


Enable this. You will want to use ahci(4). 

What is the make and model of the laptop? It helps if we know what kind of hardware it has. Also look for BIOS/UEFI updates, those sometimes help too.


----------



## blind_owl (May 10, 2019)

Thank you for the reply.

Enabling AHCI in the BIOS doesn't have any effect and it still crashes. ahci(4) is already enabled in the GENERIC kernel, so I guess I don't need to do anything in order to "use" it?

The BIOS is already up to date, but this is the laptop's specification.


----------



## HL1234 (May 10, 2019)

Have you a bootable FreeBSD CD / DVD and does the laptop boot with it? Have you choose the OS for the right architecture?
*Choosing an Image*
https://www.freebsd.org/where.html

Addition: I'm running at home FreeBSD on a "Hewlett-Packard Vectra VL600" PC server system with "Intel Pentium III (Copermine) 733Mhz CPU" and "256MB (2 x 128 DualChannel) RAM" *FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p4*, so I believe the OS version ist not the problem.


----------



## blind_owl (May 12, 2019)

HL1234 said:


> Have you choose the OS for the right architecture?



Of course, in the past I have installed a number of 64-bit operating systems on this laptop, including 64-bit version of FreeBSD 9.x, and used it for over 3 years.



HL1234 said:


> Have you a bootable FreeBSD CD / DVD and does the laptop boot with it?



Today I downloaded FreeBSD-12.0-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso and burned it on a DVD. Although the booting process passed that stage 7 times, it failed 2 times exactly at that stage. This is a significant improvement as the memstick version failed at every attempt, but probably the installation media is not the cause.

I don't know what's wrong here, other operating systems work fine, including the older versions of FreeBSD itself.


----------

